
Introducing Twitter polls - runesoerensen
https://blog.twitter.com/2015/introducing-twitter-polls
======
m777z
It's disappointing that the polls will apparently only allow 2 choices (so no
good way to ask about, say, the winner of a GOP presidential debate with 10+
candidates). I'd imagine that the media will love using this to get some
instant feedback/reactions after things like debates or the State of the Union
address.

~~~
howardlykim
That was my initial thought, but I just can't see having a poll with ten
choices which'll end up taking a huge estate of mobile screen space be viable.
Sort of conforms to their 140-character limit justification for tweets: short
and simple.

------
Grue3
Two choices was already possible: Star for X, Retweet for Y ;^)

But really, considering at least half of Twitter users are bots, how reliable
can this be?

------
deepfriedbits
Great news if for nothing else, this spells the end of the Fav/RT binary polls
that are fundamentally flawed in their form.

------
wrsh07
I would love to see a polling system that is not as dumb as first-past-the-
post [ie only pick one] which is currently used everywhere and provides very
little information.

------
jgalt212
Jack is Back!

\--Chris Sacca

